# Lexapro and Clonazepam



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

My psychiatrist gave me Lexapro and a prescription for Clonazepam today. I've never taken pills before and I just want to know how pills have changed your life...if anything. And if you've taken the ones I'll be taking, if they're good (in your opinion). I really want this to help me but I don't want to get my hopes up and then be let down...


Also, I've heard the Lexapro is expensive. My psychiatrist gave me a month worth of them, so if someone could tell me about how much they cost I would appreciate it. 
Thanks.


----------



## thor_no (Mar 23, 2008)

Never taken Cloazepam, but Xanax have done much for my anxiety and saved my life.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

clonazepam makes me feel weak, drowsy, tired, and sleepy but thats at 2mg per day. and of course the side effects as a result. lexapro I have never taken.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hoppipolla said:


> Also, I've heard the Lexapro is expensive. My psychiatrist gave me a month worth of them, so if someone could tell me about how much they cost I would appreciate it.
> Thanks.


Here's a price quote from a pharmacy that SAS rules prohibit me from naming.

Lexapro - 20mg Tablets 
Quantity Our Price 
30 tablets $89.99
90 tablets $245.96
100 tablets $273.29
120 tablets $327.95
150 tablets $409.94 
180 tablets $491.92

All sizes of Lexapro cost about the same, with smaller 5 & 10 mg pills only being marginally cheaper per pill. Thus, you can cut costs if you are prescribed the largest pill and cut it (assuming you don't need the full 20 mg). You can find pill cutters at any pharmacy.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

^Is that with a medical plan?


----------



## SBP21 (Jul 21, 2006)

I tried Lexapro briefly, but it seemed to increase my anxiety. I'm now taking Celexa, which is available as a generic. With my insurance plan, Lexapro was about $25/month. Generic celexa is only $4.00 at Target. Lexapro is being promoted as having fewer side effects than celexa, prozac, etc, but I didn't notice a difference. This is the pharmaceutical company's way of making more money. So, if money is an issue, I would recommend that you ask your doctor for another SSRI that is available as a generic. I don't know that Celexa has 'changed my life,' but it has definitely helped. I also take Clonazepam. I have been taking 0.5mg/day during the week, but I am gradually reducing that to only taking it as needed. It doesn't make me sleepy (2mg would!), it just makes me feel more relaxed, and less stressed out about social stuff. 

Between my meds & regular counseling, my life is definitely improving!

Hope this helps,
Sarah


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

This is an excellent combo in my opinion. Worked really great for me.


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

I take both.

The Clonazepam has made the absolute difference between fighting the day and living the day. I'm on .5mg and it works great, though I usually need a cup of coffee with it to ward of the drowsy effect.

Lexapro was a great starter for me, but I'm hoping to get off it soon, as it's caused me some more long-term problems, suchas weight gain.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hoppipolla said:


> ^Is that with a medical plan?


The prices I quotes are cash prices for those without insurance. If you're lucky enough to have insurance the insurance company gets screwed by big pharma and then indirectly screws you with higher premiums that your employer passes on to you in the form of lower wages.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

SBP21 said:


> I tried Lexapro briefly, but it seemed to increase my anxiety. I'm now taking Celexa, which is available as a generic. With my insurance plan, Lexapro was about $25/month. Generic celexa is only $4.00 at Target. Lexapro is being promoted as having fewer side effects than celexa, prozac, etc, but I didn't notice a difference. This is the pharmaceutical company's way of making more money. So, if money is an issue, I would recommend that you ask your doctor for another SSRI that is available as a generic. I don't know that Celexa has 'changed my life,' but it has definitely helped. I also take Clonazepam. I have been taking 0.5mg/day during the week, but I am gradually reducing that to only taking it as needed. It doesn't make me sleepy (2mg would!), it just makes me feel more relaxed, and less stressed out about social stuff.
> 
> Between my meds & regular counseling, my life is definitely improving!
> 
> ...


Yes, it does help a lot. Thanks.
My doctor recommended me not to make it a habit with the clonazepam< but I tried it last night for the first tine (0.5mg also) and it worked. I was really surprised it did.



UltraShy said:


> Hoppipolla said:
> 
> 
> > ^Is that with a medical plan?
> ...


I'm not one of the lucky ones either. I only asked because I thought you did/might have. And since I thought you did/might have and the rpice was still high, I thought I should just tell my doctor to change it for my next prescription, threfore not having to think if I should get a medical plan or just change the medication, you know? I like decision to be made by themselves not by me.... :con


----------

